# Is this a suitable cage for 3 female mice?



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say so lol. Most mice are stuck in an old 10 gallon fish tank with a screen top. (or at least here they are) or in a small hamster cage...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Plenty of space. lol I have a hamster in a big habitrail setup.  Great cage for he ham, but a pain in the rear end to clean. >.<


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

The cage space is not the issue I see... I would say no because mice can squeeze through really small spaces (about as big as their heads) and they could probably squeeze through the bars. The safest type of enclosure for mice is a larger fish tank. I like 20gallon long size with a mesh screen cover for mic. I would hate for you to lose them if they were able to escape :/


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree with MandiceP, they will be able to get out of those bars easy. I believe they are 1/2 inch wide, my gerbils in some spots would be able to get out. But the space is wonderful! If you buy it, you can buy a smaller mesh or something else to wrap around the cage from the outside. I tried mesh around my gerbils cage, but had a pull out drawer which I covered with boxes so they wouldn't hurt their feet. They ended up in tanks...

All of the smaller cages meant for mice are so small! I think you have a wonderful idea if you can alter it. Or, you could get a long tank with a topper on top, all costing about the same price as that cage. Same with the wires on the topper, you could put mesh or something. Good luck!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4070848

I would suggest something like this. The 20 gallon size is perfect for 3 mice. You have plenty of room for a couple hides and things to climb on, a couple food bowls/treat bowls, a wheel if you have one, and you can get the hanging water bottles that work well with tanks. This tank comes with the screen lid and slides on into tracks and has a spot where you can even lock the tank with a pad lock if you choose! I prefer to have mice/hamsters in tanks so that they are safe and can't get their feet caught/escape from a cage. If you use a good bedding and keep it nice and clean and wash the accessories periodically, a tank is a great option for mice. I would love that cage for a couple female rats tho! LOL


----------



## jamiend97 (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought that exact same cage for my rat. Do NOT buy it. It's VERY cheap. The wheels pop off, the little "floors" were bent and did not stay attached to the cage. all the layers would fall down. Not to mention all the bars on the cage were bent.
I would not purchase it. It was in extremely poor condition when I bought it. 

I'd suggest one like this : Super Pet CritterTrail Two - Cages Re-Direct - Directed Searches - PetSmart

Thats what I keep 2 mice in. They love crawling everywhere in it.

But I think the best way to go is in a regular 20 or so glass tank. Throw some things in there they can crawl all over. You can redecorate it as much as you want and they're much easier to clean than any other cage.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will warn, if they are in a fish tank they tend to smell a little worse than a cage.. :lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow. I wouldn't use that cage for rats (too small) OR mice (bar spacing issues, as people have said). What an annoying in-between size. I also wouldn't go for the Critter Trail one, because of the size (though I'll admit, it's better than most of the CritterTrail cages). 

I would go with the tank, but I'd also consider getting some turtle ledges etc and siliconing them to the side of the tank so the mice have multiple levels. They do love to climb. Ropes and a wire wall can make for fun toys too.


----------



## Kiwimommy (May 4, 2011)

Lurking but I do want to throw in.. Mice will attempt to fit through even the smallest bar spacing. I had one in a very large, thick plastic container once (long story, no it wasn't his actual home) and he decided to chew a DIME sized hole in the side.. I found him squeezed halfway through. How, I do not know.. He died very shortly after. I assume he literally crushed his internal organs and bones. I had to cut him out which took quite a while, too. Never put a mouse in plastic as a temp spot again. I prefer glass cages with mesh tops because with chewer/squeezers like mice you just never know.. A mesh top is very important if you get them young because they will still popcorn up a lot and can easily jump out of a tank. I've seen one popcorn out of a slick surfaced 1 1/2-2 foot bin before. Had her in it for tank cleaning and she nearly escaped! Once they're older they get lazier, but can still jump. Little ones spend a while hopping though.


----------

